# Best Classical Music for Work/Study and for Working Out



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I know that it is one of the great cliches that classical music is for relaxation/studying but I'd like some input on what you guy's playlists are like for:

1. Work/Study

Ideally this music can be played on a low volume and is fairly consistent in loudness (ie. no huge dynamical changes where parts will become either so loud those around you can hear your headphones, or so quiet that it's inaudible. The music should not be too challenging or distracting, leaving you to focus on your work. My current music of choice seems to be Bach's solo violin works.

2. Working out/exercise

This music should also be fairly consistent in dynamics so the volume doesn't drop too low and can't be heard above the whirl of cardio machines. It should be more upbeat and inspiring. I have to say I usually turn to pop music or rock for this purpose over classical, so I'm interested if anyone has a classical workout music playlist.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I notice that things like Concertos and Sonatas distract my attention a little if I'm studying, although I try anyway. Because all the focus is on one instrument, it draws my attention stronger than to hear an entire symphony orchestra by itself. Symphonies, Orchestral pieces, etc. are better to help the attention I think.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Haydn for both. I used to work out quite effectively to the third movement of Haydn's C Major Cello Concerto. 

I also study well to piano music (as long as it's not the Appassionata ) and Sibelius's tone poems (Strauss can be a bit too much!).


----------

